# Lard ?



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been making my few batches of soap using the Walmart recipe. I like using lard but I noticed that some of the oldest bars that I haven't given away, have well, they have a lardy smell to them

That disapoints me to say the least. I had read somewhere that Walmart brand lard is a cheaper grade and that could happen. 

If that is so, can I ask where is a good place to purchase lard? I want the properties of the lard soap but not the smell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

I also use Walmart Lard and i never have the lard smell.. i also use lard from Columbus foods... it seems a good brand, can't remember what it is tho.. you could call Mike and ask him.. 
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the Columbus foods lard is from Armor, which is the same as Walmart. I've never had a lard smell from Walmart lard. Did the lard get heated up too much when you were making the soap? You should warm it gradually and just to the point of melting it before mixing it with the lye solution...if it gets too hot it will smell worse. I nuke mine for a 1-2 minutes at a time, stirring in between, to try to keep it evenly heated.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I use Walmart Lard too and never had a problem - I have bars that are 2 years old and don't smell. 

Have you run the recipe through a calculator? Maybe your superfat is too high. What size batch are you making? Do you use a gram scale to measure your ingredients? Is it only one scent/bar? It could also be your scent - I made a batch of soap with an EO blend once that when the soap was wet smelled just like wet dog! ICK! It smelled great when sitting on the shelf though...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a soap that smelled like a wet dog too! :LOL One of the few batches that went in the trash. LOL


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

I used the Walmart recipe from this site. No, I know it didn't get heated up too much as I monitered it with a thermometer. I know what lard smells like as that's all I cook with mostly. I have hogs and use their lard for cooking. But I don't have enough to also use to make soap with.
I asked dh to smell it and he didn't think it smell like lard. The scent was Patchouli from Rainbow Meadows and it smelled like that until recently. (to me at least)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have made thousands of batches of the walmart recipe with every lard around including the containers from columbus foods, even if I did get them too hot, none smelled like lard in the soap, not even unscented laundry soap bars. Nearly all my soap shreds I sell in kits are simple lard recipe bars with goat milk, that are rebatched by folks who are afraid of having around...no lard smell. When a scent morphs for me, especially bars this year that set in the frozen soap room when I couldn't soap this winter because of my MIL being here, when soap looses scent it should go back to a just soap smell. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I have never had a lardy/piggy smelling soap. No complaints from family members or customers either. Most of the time I use my own lard or from the local meat locker if I run out. When I first started soaping I just used the Walmart Armour brand.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

My first bars I made were with lard and my sister swears she can tell the difference in smells. I don't like those bars as much as my vegie bars either so I soon stopped using lard all together.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I made a salt bar with patchouli and other eos in it and it smelled like nasty bacon. Maybe it is the patch?

Tiffany


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What oils did you use in your salt bar?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I know I used mostly coconut oil. I don't have my notes near me and may have used a small percentage of another oil. I know for sure I didn't use lard in it though. I think the eos I mixed were grapefruit, lemon and patchouli. It wasn't great smelling out of the shower but it was downright gross in the shower. I like to eat my bacon in the morning not shower with it. 

Tiffany


----------

